# Stilts recommendation



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Guys. I hang drywall all day everyday. No side jobs here. Just your basic sub divisions homes. I need help pick out a pair of good drywall stilts. I've have a pair of 24" stilts which are great for the 9'ft ceilings. But in 8 ft homes I seem to be a lil too high. So I would like to buy some 18 inch to 24 stilts. The ones I use now kill my feet. I feel like my feet are gonna burst from so much pressure on them. I am a hefty guy. So I'm looking for comfort (if that's possible), long lasting and reasonable pricing. Any and all opinions are welcomed


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I never used stilts in shacks except for rc-1 channel. We just used our walkup bench's. In commercial I used Durastilt from Oklahoma City. However, that was 25 years ago and I'm sure there's newer technology out there.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been using the Sur-Pro Sur-Mag S2 stilts for about 12 years now. They certainly are the most comfortable stilts I have used! For all the prior years of my drywall career I had used Durastilts. I highly recommend the 2 pole Sur-Mags! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sur Mags for me as well. Had Duras and Sky Walkers. The Duras win hands down. Mine are only the single pole, but still the most comfortable stilts that I have used in my 35 years in the trade.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I use good ol dura's . The original dura 3 I believe my boy is an Insulator and is on his for much longer times than me he swears buy the new dura 5 line expensive but he says he'll never go back to my style of oldies .


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Here I am in 1997 on my Durastilts framing hatrack.









Gordie, those new ones look way better!
http://www.durastilt.com/model-iv


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Look at these bad boys










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I have dura3, sur-pro, and sur-mag. All 18-30" single pole. I like the straps on the duras the best. They just seem to last longer. The sur-pro and sur-mags have a wider foot plate, which I prefer. The sur-mags are the lightest, Overall I would go sur-mag and put dura straps on them when the originals shred. I leave the duras at 18" for 8' and 9'(I'm 6'2") The sur-pros are left at 30" for 10' and small vaults. The sur-mags are kept at home for side jobs:thumbsup:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy to see so many SurPro users on Drywall Tall. BTW, SurPro Stilts released an all new line this year for 2022. Next level. These are the SurPro S1X Magnesium 26”-40” Drywall Stilts. Mags are no longer yellow. See all SurPro Drywall Stilts here.


----------

